
Just published a barebone Node schema package - napoleonarwhale
https://www.npmjs.com/package/machiavelli
======
smithbh
Looking good, would be excellent to have datatypes for Sequelize
([http://docs.sequelizejs.com/en/latest/api/datatypes/](http://docs.sequelizejs.com/en/latest/api/datatypes/)).
Looking for contribs?

~~~
napoleonarwhale
Yep! I am looking for contributors. I am not familiar with Sequelize. It says
it is an ORM so shouldn't it already have a Schema?

